# SS 19.11.22 - Lloyd - Symphony # 11



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*George Lloyd (1913 - 1998)*

*Symphony no. 11*

I. Vivo
II. Lento
III. Leggiero e brillante
IV. Grave
V. Finale - con esultazione

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!











 Reactions:Rogerx


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

We'll return to the symphonies of George Lloyd this week with his symphony no. 11. This is a large work in five movements with the dramatic and lyrical wide-ranging tonal colors Lloyd is known for. A fiery first movement, song-like second, a delightful dance for the third (very reminiscent of younger contemporary Malcolm Arnold), a funeral march fourth and the triumphant finale. Would love to hear a more established orchestra take up the work but the Albany Symphony orchestra under the composer's baton gives a wonderful performance. Albany commissioned the work in 1985 and gave the premiere with Lloyd conducting the following year.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Lloyd, G: Symphony No. 11

Albany Symphony Orchestra, George Lloyd


I will spin this one late, It's been a long time ago.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Long time ago for me too....same recording!


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Albany Symphony Orchestra here also


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I wonder how this ended up in the list, I did spin it yesterday and I was glad it ended. 
Incoherent music in my ears .


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Unfortunately the Albany SO / Lloyd recording is the only one out there.


----------

